# Traveling Slingshot



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone would like to start up a traveling slingshot. The slingshot would travel around the world and each recipient would hunt with it, post up pictures and a story of the hunt and send it on to the next hunter. I would think that it should be a natural fork or something handmade. I would gladly donate the slingshot but I have little experience in the makings of one and you would probably be disappointed. Anyone want to get involved?


----------



## cgriffs (Aug 7, 2011)

neat idea










maybe have a couple of people make forks & have it chosen by vote or something of the sort?

I'd love to get involved


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

cool i donate a natural fork if you want


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i'll donate a fork if you want as well.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea and I am happy to donate a slingshot to the cause!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you HAVE to hunt with it?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it would be cool to have two of these. One for non-hunting enthusiasts and one for hunters. I have seen this take place on www.tradgang.com with traditional bows and it makes for great stories and unity within the commmunity.

If someone wants to organize this, I will donate one frame for each venue. Perhaps at the completion the frames can be auctioned or sold and the entire proceeds go towards something slingshot community related ie. supporting Slingshot forum, supporting a tournament, etc?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

im in. for sure. i will donate one too. is that how it works>? you donate to enter?

just send me an extra flippingout slingshot and I will organize it lol.


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Do you HAVE to hunt with it?


I thought about this today while at work. I know it isn't fair to leave a slingshot enthusiest out just because they dont hunt. On the other hand, I would hate to offend someone with pictures of kills, videos etc. and I can almost assure you that there will be too much bickering and arguements over it. I do however think it would be a great idea to have two different traveling slingshots as mentioned before. One for hunting and one for target/trick shooting.

It doesn't look like we'll have a hard time at all getting a few slingshots in the mail soon which is great. Since there are hunting seasons for different game, everyone should be aware of their laws and regulations before posting any reports. You should only request the slingshot sent to yourself if you plan to hunt with it. I also think there should be a time limit on how long each person gets to use it. Maybe a week or two? Then it's to be sent on to the next shooter. This way the slingshot will get to travel to more places and get more history behind it. This should apply to the target/trick shooting fork as well. Any disagreements, suggestions? I'm all ears, or eyes I guess.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I think that two weeks per shooter is adequate. We will need an honor system wherein each person pledges to use, document, and mail the slingshot to the next shooter in line. It will be the person in possession of the slingshot to make sure that the next person in line receives the slingshot in a timely manner and to post pictures and stories about their time with the slingshot.

For the hunters: Fall is fast approaching in the northern hemsiphere and small game seasons will be opening, so that should not be an issue.

Target/Trick shooters: anytime is shooting time.

For this to be meaningful and worthwhile, it is imperative that those who participate do so according to the mutually agreed upon rules. Nothing will stop this sort of venture faster than a person who receives the slingshot the doesn't document or send on to the next person.

As I stated earlier, I will donate two slingshots- one for hunters and one for target.

I am out as far as being the organizer, sorry!!

Nathan


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree with all of the above Nathan. We should start getting a list of the people who would like to recieve the slingshots first, PM flippinout their address and get the ball rolling.

One thread for each slingshot should be started to post their reports/experiences with pictures, videos etc. That way it stays orginized. The thread for the target shooting fork should probably be under the General forum and obviously the hunting reports should be posted in a thread under the hunting forum. Does this sound ok?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

do we have an organizer?
i guess i would be willing if no one else will.
but honestly i wouldn't want to start it for a few days at least.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

All sounds good so far, but we do need an official organizer/cat herder!

The organizer would be responsible for enforcing the few rules necessary: ie. two weeks per user, start date, end date, what to do with the slingshot once it is over. I think for simplicity and temporal convenience that it should be 2 weeks per person with maxiumum of 6 people per slingshot. To add more will require focused participation for possibly too long amongst followers and participants.

Just my ideas! I am offering one Omega and One Axiom model from my series. Perhaps there could be exchange between hunters and target shooters during the event so hunters and target shooters each get to try the slingshots, or not!

Let's try to keep this thing simple for all involved and we will all get more enjoyment out of it.

And we need to decide what becomes of the slingshots. I vote that they be auctioned or purchased and proceeds go to support Slingshot Forums.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, like i said i will organize if no one else will. 
i will put up one of my slingshots.. dont know which yet.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

il organize if you guys want.
should the person who is shooting supplie the bands/tubes or the donate?
SR


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

yall are welcome to organize this thing, as mentioned before Nathan said he will supply one extra band per slingshot. If anyone needs more, feel free to attach your own or I can get a band to the slingshot holder if need be. I keep a few extra at all times.

I'm just wondering if we'll have enough people interested in participating. Doesn't seem like too many folks are interested yet. May just turn out to be a few involved. I think it would be quite interesting to see where they end up myself.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

give it a few days and a lot of people will sign up.. possibly do not people understand the concept.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Already posted this in the "General Discussion" side of this thread, but I'd like to be involved as a "target shooter"
Thanks!


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

will we post to australia


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

Slinghshots rule, the slingshots would go anywhere that it can be shipped. That's the idea behind the traveling slingshots.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

You should make a tour around the world, I mean from america to europe, then to asia, australia. I mean not going all across everything. If there will be flippinout's slingshots in there, I'm IN


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

Aras, we'd love to see what you do with the slingshot in Lithuania. Nathan, you ready to send out a few Slingshots? Looks like we have enough folks to get started. Still need more target/trick shooters but I'm sure once they're sent out and post their videos, more will participate.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

cool
who do we pm our address to


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

so did this just fall apart?


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

is it still happening??


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes it's still happening, We're basically waiting for enough people to respond and participate. Nathan (flippinout slingshots) is ready to send the slingshots out. Send a PM to flippinout or myself for further information to get in line to be a part of the the Traveling Slingshots. Also, please specify which category you'd like to be involved in. Hunting or target shoting.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i sent you both a PM about it. I would like to participate as a target shooter and I would like to throw one in too to be shared


----------



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I'd be in but, does anyone know who from each state/country etc would recieve ? Or would EVERYONE get a turn?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I only would like to add, that if you guys would sell the slingshot. It should be offered to the people who get to use it first, since they would be the ones making part of the story and I am sure that more than one would like to keep it.

An action should be made in general for the entire forum or anybody who would be interested to enter.

I believe that you guys should take in consideration that sending a slingshot out of the country varies to have it deliveried, from country to country. Saludos







.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

ill do it and the is someone else a mate who could have it for two weeks and then we will post it out. Is that ok or does he have to post on this theadr


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

count me in guys,Target shooter.
If i can get my hands on some more wood,Could make a version of the PFS by Dgui.
Already made one but its for my grandson.
Would be interesting to see how different people manage with the new shooting style required.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay, the Travelling slingshots from FlippinOut are being finished today. I am marking them as such before they go.

I think Aras is first in line for the target shooters

Still don't have anyone lined up for hunting slingshot though.

Nathan


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i will sign up for the hunting part. It will be my first rabbit hunt . I needed an excuse to get out there and hunt and eat.


----------



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 for the hunting!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

any updates? im signing up for both hunting and target shooting.. by the time the hunter gets to me, i will have already nabbed my first meat.
I will post pics of both. I also have a slingshot to donate.. should be ready in a week or so once i feel the poly is perfect.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish I could try and hunt with one slingshot, but I might be out of the country and might not be able to hunt morning doves or feral pegeons on the streets of Los Angeles, CA. LAPD would not like that. I only can participate if I get first in the list. That way I could use it to hunt inca doves or feral pegeons or pests where I live, before I leave the country. Up to you guys. Saludos







.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> I wish I could try and hunt with one slingshot, but I might be out of the country and might not be able to hunt morning doves or feral pegeons on the streets of Los Angeles, CA. LAPD would not like that. I only can participate if I get first in the list. That way I could use it to hunt inca doves or feral pegeons or pests where I live, before I leave the country. Up to you guys. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can still hunt in LA county carnal

You just have to know where to go and I do know a lot of places in the South East LA area which hold all the good game.
Wish I could go visit my family in LA so I could catch up on the game out there, its all about knowing where to go.

Nico


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nico said:


> I wish I could try and hunt with one slingshot, but I might be out of the country and might not be able to hunt morning doves or feral pegeons on the streets of Los Angeles, CA. LAPD would not like that. I only can participate if I get first in the list. That way I could use it to hunt inca doves or feral pegeons or pests where I live, before I leave the country. Up to you guys. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can still hunt in LA county carnal

You just have to know where to go and I do know a lot of places in the South East LA area which hold all the good game.
Wish I could go visit my family in LA so I could catch up on the game out there, its all about knowing where to go.

Nico
[/quote]
nathan already sent it out to me.







sorry buddy. I would have been willing to forfeit my position if i was allowed to , so you could get it, but I believe its too late.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> I wish I could try and hunt with one slingshot, but I might be out of the country and might not be able to hunt morning doves or feral pegeons on the streets of Los Angeles, CA. LAPD would not like that. I only can participate if I get first in the list. That way I could use it to hunt inca doves or feral pegeons or pests where I live, before I leave the country. Up to you guys. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can still hunt in LA county carnal

You just have to know where to go and I do know a lot of places in the South East LA area which hold all the good game.
Wish I could go visit my family in LA so I could catch up on the game out there, its all about knowing where to go.

Nico
[/quote]

Nico,

Hey carnal if you know a good hunting spot, please let me know. I just need the streets, so I can go and give it a try.
I am not sure when I could go to LA, but if I do, I would like to give you a phone call. Saludos







.


----------



## DentedCan (Sep 26, 2011)

count me in got some pigeons around here also can get me some squirrels


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a feeling it might arrive today. I will make a vid right away if so then tomorrow morning im hunting wabbit


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic!!

It has taken a while to get this rolling, but it should be fun.

Best of luck with the wascally wabbits!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I like that it is drawn out. I cannot believe i get two weeks with it. thanks again, nathan.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'v still got to wait over 4 weeks lol, i'm counting the days down


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> i'v still got to wait over 4 weeks lol, i'm counting the days down


i am waiting till the stupid UPS man shows up.. and in a couple of hours i have to walk down the street to pick up some other parcel.. i do not know what is what.. what an awesome day!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I am still waiting for my sling


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

should be any hour now.. like , take your time UPS guy/girl.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

So... what happened with this? I see some "banned" folks and probably a very dark story involved. No answer is necessary if it was some forgetful web drama. Just curious is all, I did like the overall concept of a trying out the slingshots involved.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great idea i like it.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Berkshire Bred,

Maybe we should AED this sucker. I got can put together some crude frames and some leather. If you have some skill and tubing we got a slingshot, you hunt and send it back to me. Viola - traveling slingshot. lol. Anyway.. I'm still game.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Semper Rogue said:


> Hey Berkshire Bred,
> 
> Maybe we should AED this sucker. I got can put together some crude frames and some leather. If you have some skill and tubing we got a slingshot, you hunt and send it back to me. Viola - traveling slingshot. lol. Anyway.. I'm still game.


I could tie up some flats also if you like, and of course if it's a flat/tube frame.

Mark


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Sure... I'll get cutting this week. No problem. Even got the game picked out - cottontail rabbits.


----------



## JIN (Feb 5, 2010)

i hope the traveling slingshot could come to China also.


----------

